# Galvanometro o amperimetro



## anderson torres (May 8, 2009)

Salu2.
Amigos del foro.
La situacion es la sigiuente:
Tengo el gran  proyecto de hacer un multimetro, el esquema es lo de menos pues no es muy complicado hacerlo anlogicamente. Y pues no es nada que uno no conozca como leyes de Kirchoff, ley de ohm y cosas por el estilo. Pero leyendo y leyendo sobre el tema me surgieron tres preguntas :
*¿ No hay ninguna diferencia en que yo use un amperimetro en vez un galvanometro? No estoy muy seguro de encontrar el galvanometro como tal en mi ciudad
*¿ Existe alguna forma de patronamiento de escala que sea sencilla de implementar? Estuve preguntando a un profesor de fisica pero me dijo que era necesario aplicar unas matematicas de cierto grado de complejidad para mi joven mente.
*En caso de conseguir el galvanometro ¿ Como se implementaria un circuito de calibracion del mismo?
Les agradeceria la ayuda que puedan brindarme.
De antemano gracias.


----------



## nobert (May 12, 2009)

Que tal anderson, en el archivo adjunto esta bien explicado el diseño de cada etapa, la calibración de estos diseños se hacen con resistencias, en la cual el calculo las puedes obtener de la explicación del tema adjunto y las escalas las obtienes con un suiche rotativo, y tu definiendo cada escala con su maximo valor obtienes la escala, por ejemplo si deseas una escala con 12 voltios maximo, vas a trabajar con ese valor para que dicha escala varie entre 0 y 12 voltios y eso lo consigues con las resistencia ya calculadas y tienes que tomar en cuenta en valor de resistencia interna del galvanometro si vas a trabajar con él. Espero que esto te oriente a lo que quieres. Saludos.


----------



## nobert (May 12, 2009)

Aqui hay otra explicación, que halle por la web, hechale una ojeada.

Para diseñar un voltimetro con un galvanometro necesitas conocer la corriente maxima de lectura de este. Por ejemplo 50 micro amperios. Si quieres ser muy preciso tambien necesitas la resistencia interna del galvanometro la cual se puede considerar despreciable para uso normal pero si no, tienes que fluir una corriente cualquiera y anotarla, luego pones una resistencia variable en paralelo y la varias para que la lectura caiga a la mitad, quitas la reistencia, la mides y ese es el valor de la resistencia interna. Con estos valores solo te falta la lectura maxima que le quieres dar al voltimetro, digamos 150 V. 
Vmax =(R + ri)I despejas R y tienes R=(Vmax/i)-ri donde R es la resistencia en serie que vas a usar, si ri es muy pequeña la puedes despreciar e i es la corriente maxima de lectura del galvanometro. en nuestro ejemplo R = 150Volt/50 microAmp 0 = 3 megaohm.
Si quieres que sea multiescala digamos 15 volt, 100 volt o 500 volt necesitas calcular la R para cada caso y usar un conmutador de un polo varias posiciones segun tu necesidad. Es posible que entonces requieras cambiar la escala del medidor, por que solo lee de 0 a 50 en el caso de 100 volt requieres multilicar los numero por 2.
Para hacer un amperimetro el caso es diferente tienes que poner la resistencia en paralelo con el galvanometro, generalmente es de un valor muy bajo; mira que el voltaje en este caso es el mismo en la ri y la Rext como V = R*I la corriente del galvanometro por su resistencia interna es igual a la coriente que fluye por la Rext multiplicado por la Rext despejas Rext = (ig/I)ri observa que ri es pequeña, ig tambien es pequeña pr eso te decia que Rext era pequeña .
Para hacer un ohmetro es igual que un voltimetro pero en lugar de leer voltaje estas leyendo un valor de voltaje fijo como una bateria que te debe dar la lectura maxima cuando pones la puntas en corto circuito y el circuito abierto no lee nada, al pner una resistencia entre las punta el medidor lee un valor menor al maximo y no tiene nada que ver con la lectura de la escala porque no es lineal, asi que debe hacer una escala a mano usando valores practicos de R conocidos.


----------



## anderson torres (May 12, 2009)

Hola nobert.
Gracias por tu respuesta.
Me decidi y compre un multimetro analogo. Y pues de ahi sake el galvanometro.
Realize los pasos y me quede   sorprendido con la resitencia interna.  Es es de 1.8k . Por consiguiente  los resistencias para el divisor de corriente son muy bajitas. Por ejemplo para una corriente de 250 ma da una resistencia de 0.36 ohms. y pues de ese valor solo las consigo de potencia. 
Estoy confundido  
Sera eso normal?

De antemano gracias.


----------



## nobert (May 13, 2009)

Hola Anderson, mira me parece demasiada alta esa resistencia interna normalmente son muy bajas, de todos modos chequea de nuevo, tu galvanometro solo deberia quedar con sus cables, el de alimentación o por donde sera tomada su lectura y su masa, desde esa dos puntas mide su resistencia interna, verifica que no quede alguna resistencia y me avisas si ese es el valor de su resistencia interna a ver que mas se podría hacer. Saludos.


----------



## anderson torres (May 13, 2009)

Salu2
El galavanometro esta totalmente desmontado de la placa original, solo quedan sus dos cables de conexion. Ya realize varias pruebas y todas estas apuntan a lo mismo . La resistencia interna es de 1.8k.  Y su corriente maxima es de 50 microamperios. No hay duda que sea ese el valor de la resistencia.
El dilema es si existen comercialmente esos valores de resistencia para poder hacer el amperimetro. O si no me figuro conseguir otro  

De antemano gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 13, 2009)

Fijate en este link http://sound.westhost.com/articles/meters.htm.
Ahí tenés toda la información que necesitas.

Saludos!


----------



## nobert (May 13, 2009)

Se podrian conseguir, si quieres sacas los calculos y me dices, yo tengo un amigo que tiene cantidades de elementos y le he visto resistencia de 0.36 ohm/5watt, eso si se te hace dificil conseguirlas en Colombia, como somos paises vecinos se te podrian enviar, y si esa es la escala maxima de amperaje del galvanometro, es bien baja, y si es para un proyecto usa ese siempre y cuando los calculos de resistencias se habituen al comercio actual. Saludos.


----------



## anderson torres (May 14, 2009)

Salu2.
La unicar resistencia mas dificil de conseguir es la 0.36 ohms . El resto de resistencias que salieron a partir de los calculos son comerciales.  Y pues la resistencia interna del galvanometro no estaba fuera de lo normal, puede llegar hasta los 3500 ohms dependiendo de la sensibilidad del galvanometro.
Este fin de semana me dedicare a montar y probar el respectivo circuito. Y si todo anda de pelos subo el esquematico y algunas fotos.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## anderson torres (May 16, 2009)

Salu2.

De nuevo por aqui.  

Ustedes saben como se llama este dispositivo para seleccionar las escalas del ohmetro o como puedo hacer para que se pueda hacer el cambio propuesto por la imagen.
Son esas dudas que surgen cuando uno esta diseñando el impreso,      

Gracias de antemano
PD: La imagen esta en un .rar .La imagen era muy pesada  [/img]


----------



## nobert (May 16, 2009)

Suiche rotativo, creo que los hay de 4 o 5 pasos.


----------



## Cientifico (May 21, 2009)

Hola Anderson.Las resistencias son de carbon,puedes modificarles la resistencia a voluntad,limandolas Saludos,suerte

                                                                           Cientifico


----------



## anderson torres (May 24, 2009)

Salu2.
Para a hacer el cambio   de escalas compre unos interruptores supuestamente son de seis posiciones. al medir continuidad presenta contuinidada un pin con varios pines. En realidad no se si es que esten dañados o no se la forma de funcionamiento de esas llaves selectoras. Es una llave de seis posiciones.


----------



## tbobreak (Feb 1, 2013)

holaa me dispongo a hacer un volmetro pero no se  cual seria la corriente maxima de la bobina, solo se que tiene 1159 ohms , podria suponer que estara segura  con un 1miliampere asi como en el ejemplo que viene en el link que compartio ezavalla ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2013)

Ponele por ejemplo un potenciómetro de 10 K en serie y conectalo a una pila de 1,5 V y regulalo hasta que llegue a fondo de escala.

Con esos datos :

Voltaje de la pila
Resistencia del instrumento
Resistencia agregada

Obtenés la corriente para fondo de escala


----------



## tbobreak (Feb 1, 2013)

gracias  DOSMETROS , ahora si podre hacer mi volmetro,


----------

